

Tech Companies That Only Hire Men - jcolman
http://techcompaniesthatonlyhiremen.tumblr.com/

======
keiferski
This is more of a problem with the English language and its lack of a gender-
neutral alternative.

~~~
oftenwrong
There are alternatives:

1\. Singular "they"

2\. Avoid pronouns with something like "the candidate" or "the developer"

3\. Goofy, non-standard gender neutral pronouns like "xi"/"xis"/"xir"

4\. Alternation and patterns - "he or she", "his or her", "s/he", /s?he/

Using "he"/"his"/"him" as gender neutral is more common, and most people will
be understanding about the usage. However, I find it unprofessional in the
context of a job listing. I always go with some combination of #1, #2, and #4
above. I like #3, but few people are familiar with it.

~~~
keiferski
My point was that English is inherently non-simple when it comes to this. I'm
guessing that most employers are just looking to put up a job ad to hire
someone, not deliberately exclude women.

------
markdown
(s)he

